# Jogging/running with the puppy



## Bugsy (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a 6.5 month old cockapoo puppy. I've been taking him for daily walks about 30-60mins almost every day, maybe averaging every other day or once every 3 days when I'm lazy. Anyway, I just went for a jog with him and he seemed to love it. He has sooo much energy it's unbelievable.

My question is... how much exercise is too soon for a dog, or am I okay with him going the way he's going. He didn't seem distressed or tired from the running. He's completely outrunning me, but that's not saying much I'm woefully out of shape. But I think I would want to do this as a daily thing for him AND for me. Is it too much exercise?

He's a smaller dog, about 8-9lbs. Typically he stays indoors in our apartment in the city, aside from his walks and occasional romp around a smaller (it's the city) dog park.


----------



## meandean (Aug 31, 2009)

i don't know if there is anything called TOO much excercise. lol. just as long as your pup doesn't seem completely exhausted which it seems he isn't you should be fine. i wouldn't bring the little guy with you on a marathon...maybe that's too much. i know that i see a lady everymorning running with her dog that is a chiuaua mix. i asked her how long she runs with him everyday and she said 5 miles. the dog alway looks happy as a clam and my house is on mile 4 for them.


----------



## FishApprentice (Aug 21, 2009)

The main thing that I have heard is to just keep his paws in check and make sure they are building up the toughness they need to run. Also keep them off hot pavement when running.

Common sense stuff, but you never know =D


----------



## louise_674 (Jun 24, 2009)

That is not too much exercise but you do need to make sure he is out at least once a day. As already mentioned keep an eye on his pads and try and make your runs so he runs on grass - better for his feet and joints. Don't go over 30 min jogs until he is about 10mnths just because of his growing bones.


----------



## Bugsy (Jul 2, 2009)

Good tip on the paws and trying to find the grass on our routes. I wash his paws every time we come back from walks so that's a good time for me to check on them. Keeping the jogs to 30 minutes souds good to me.. I can barely last. By 10 months I'll be ready for him to go longer too!

Great advice guys, thanks.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I agree with louise, try to keep the jogging a bit shorter because his bones and joints are still so soft, hard consistant pressure will not be good for when he is 6-10 years old and winter comes to make his body and bones ache. 

I only really know about huskies and other dogs with hip dysplasia, and their rule of thumb is 5 minutes of walk for every 4 weeks of age. And to try to do most of the walk/exercise on soft ground (dirt, grass, rubber running track) rather than on pavement. 

But its definitally good to get him out there exercising. A tired puppy is a good puppy, after all


----------



## Bugsy (Jul 2, 2009)

For a smaller breed dog, do you think he could get away with more exercise than larger breeds that are more prone to hip dysplasia?


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Did you get your pup from a shelter or from a breeder? If a breeder, I bet the breeder would be far more knowledgable than I. Like I said, I do northern breeds, so thats what I base most of my knowledge off of.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Bugsy said:


> For a smaller breed dog, do you think he could get away with more exercise than larger breeds that are more prone to hip dysplasia?


For young dogs - less than a year old - the answer is generally yes. 

But the reason is not because of hip dysplasia as such. While hip dysplasia is generally a condition confined to larger dogs, small dogs have their share of joint abnormalities as well. For example, "trick knee" - _medial luxating patella_- is quite common in smaller breeds. 


The reason is that large dogs take much longer to complete their bone growth than small dogs do. Large breed dogs will continue their bone growth until past one year old and for some it is more like two years old. With small dogs, their bone growth is generally finished by 6-8 months.

Keep in mind too that both large and small dogs can incur ligament injuries even when they have no actual joint abnormalities. These aren't uncommon injuries and are almost always caused by some kind of exercise.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I wouldnt job or run a dog until they were atleast 1 year old. I would let the growing joints grow properly.

My dog is 6 and I still take major precautions with him when bike riding. I take longer routes to rie some where so he can ride on grass, and not on hard pavement. frequent breaks so he isnt running to hard to long.



Bugsy said:


> For a smaller breed dog, do you think he could get away with more exercise than larger breeds that are more prone to hip dysplasia?


it all depends on the breeding. id hope the "breeder" you bought your dog from did proper genetic testing. cocker spaniels get HD. also elbow dysplasia.

poodles have their fair share of joint/bone issues.
Legg-Calve-Perthes and Patella Luxation


----------

